# New Product launch - IronX Paste !



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi All

long time wasnt here, small holiday and "back stage" working..

we are proud to launch another product for you all, 
Iron X Paste.









The IX paste is developed formula from the IronX family. 
its stronger power than IronX !,very long time stick to contaminant surface, upside down or vertical spots and very harsh iron/brake dust dots.
we specially made it to remove anything that other wheel/paint cleaner can't remove.
IX Paste is very economic if wisely used , no need allot to apply on the surface ,leave it as long as you want and rinse off.
see these pics :

Before :









During :









and more during:









After :









IronX paste is also pH neutral , smell the same as IronX (sorry , but no other way..)

packed in 150g/500g squeeze head bottle .

very soon in our selling points in the UK . 
Prices will be published by them as well.

more info and video demo on IronX Paste page here

any questions are welcome.


----------



## Bowden769 (Feb 21, 2011)

looks good - any ideas on price 

also can it be used on on painted alloys


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

Bowden769 said:


> looks good - any ideas on price
> 
> also can it be used on on painted alloys


not sure yet about the price, i believe round 5 pounds for the 150g bottle, 
no need to apply much on surface! only very little , kind of "surgery spot detailing" or small portion applying .
other way is , apply it all over dry wheel , with maybe 10g used on your brush and just leave it to stick on surface after full color change.

use it on any surface, no problem at all.


----------



## Bowden769 (Feb 21, 2011)

Cquartz said:


> not sure yet about the price, i believe round 5 pounds for the 150g bottle,
> no need to apply much on surface! only very little , kind of "surgery spot detailing" or small portion applying .
> other way is , apply it all over dry wheel , with maybe 10g used on your brush and just leave it to stick on surface after full color change.
> 
> use it on any surface, no problem at all.


hmm cool

any surface is that the same as iron x


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice I'll add that to my next shopping list


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

looks good avi..

will be giving this a try on release.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice product! 

Can this be diluted down with water?


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

type[r]+ said:


> Nice product!
> 
> Can this be diluted down with water?


yes it can, but it will affect the power and the whole idea target for it..
if you want liquid version, just buy the ironX :thumb:

here is short video we made how it looks like in action :





the target is for strong hard dots , in any position they are, upside down or vertical

more questions??


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Looks brilliant Avi Good work


----------



## ClioToby (Oct 22, 2009)

Looks good, I spread the new squashed flowers about with a brush. The stuff in the eco bag is a bit gel like.


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

ClioToby said:


> Looks good, I spread the new squashed flowers about with a brush. The stuff in the eco bag is a bit gel like.


i think you mean you have the soapgel...

this is much more "gelly"... brushing it on the surface can work too.


----------



## yamaha (Feb 17, 2006)

very nice, i love iron x


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

this look great... where can I buy it!


----------



## MikeyR (Jun 19, 2009)

i 2nd that???


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

when is it out?


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

CYC has it in stock, 
new website from cleanyourcar should be up any day now.thats why you dont see it there now
if you call Tim by phone he can sell you.
i4D and Elite ordered this too and should be there in 7 days as well.


----------



## GMToyota (Mar 14, 2010)

Looks good. How's the smell? Same as IronX?


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

GMToyota said:


> Looks good. How's the smell? Same as IronX?


Yup, same beautiful aroma. :thumb:


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Just a small bump to say we've added the IronX Paste to the site.

Tim


----------

